# Tilapia Blythobate females



## grngito (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a large Blythobate male but I need some females. Does anyone know where or how I can find a couple females? I would love to breed these to help this fish. My male is an awsome fish. :thumb:

Thanks.


----------

